# Gunstock project



## dcary7 (May 22, 2011)

First off, hello all! 

I am relatively new to wood working, but have found that I really enjoy it. In my ambitious nature I have taken up that task of making a gun stock for my .308. (break action single shot H&R) I purchased my .308 and have found that the cheap synthetic stock/forend on it were significantly having an adverse affect on my accuracy. So.. I decided to make my own. I'm using all hand tools... I dont wanna use power tools on my first stock.

I am using White Oak (yes I know that is not the best choice or anything extravagant) but I knew it was hard wood and by using hand tools would not allow me to take off too much at a time. Also, I have unconventional plans for the stain that I will get to later. So I intentionally picked it to force myself to slow down. Anyway, this is technically my second attempt on the stock ... I fubar'd the last one drilling out the bolt hole through the oak :furious:, but lesson learned.. So i started another one... cut the blank and have successfully fit the stock to the receiver. I am now working on fitting the forend to the receiver/barrel. Once they're fit to my likings I will start forming up the blank stock to my specifications. 

Next my intended step will be to glass bed the wood to the action/barrel to ensure the best possible fit. Then i was going to wet/heat the stock with warm rag and iron and raise the gain to sand off the bristles using like a 220. Now, with white oak.. do i need to use a grain filler before staining? or will applying several layers alternated by sanding across the grain do the same job? if I do need grain filler, what brand is recommended?

Ultimately.. I would like to stain it with an ebony or VERY dark colored stain to give a black & gray appearance to the gun.. i have done a few color samples on rough scrap from the same cut and imo it will look sharp :thumbsup: . So this was another reason i wasnt too terribly concerned with how "pretty" my wood piece was since I will not be showing off its natural luster. This oak does have a nice grain pattern, but nothing too fancy. 

So, here is where the questions come in: This is a hunting gun, not a wall hanger - So i want the finish to be matte/satin - not glossy. First off what brand of stain would you all recommend? I have read that many people use minwax, but then read that cabot is better than minwax... and of course then talked to a wood worker who told me that cabot doesnt soak in as well as such and such... and so on.. I realize that asking 10 different ppl I will get 10 different answers, but I just want to make sure that what I do will work and last. This is for me, and I want to be proud of it as I am putting alot of effort into it. 

So:
What steps does everyone recommend to finishing the wood? how many coats/etc. 
What brand of stain will be acceptable for a gun stock? is Cabot ok?
Link to cabot stain ingredients - 
http://www.hardwarestore.com/media/msds/630010.pdf
Is a grain filler necessary for using white oak? if so, what kind? I saw Brownelle's sells a "french red" that you can get in clear coat.
Finally - what finishing product would you recommend for a durable water resistant/uv resistant top coat? is Polyurethane ok or do i need something else such as layers of Tru Oil

Any advice and suggestions are appreciated. 

Thanks,
dcary7


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

There are thousands of ways to finish a project. Experiment, and read all you can about it.


----------

